# volt meter as ppm gauge?



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a multimeter aka voltmeter so is there any reason for me to buy an ec/ppm meter? don't all they do is read the voltage passing thru the water and convert it to ec or ppm?

I'd need a conversion chart of course or the math.

wonder if its in my chem book hrm i know we talked about voltages in aquos solutions.

Also i got a ph meter for soil it should be fine to use for hydro solution right? it was 20 bucks should prolly just take it back and invest in a better one or go on ebay and get a better one for the same price hehe.  Wish i had known i was going to be setting up a hydro coulda gotten all sorts of cools stuff from the university.


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

im interested in this. i spent 150 on the darn thing i have. works very well though. hope to here something soon from this thread


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2008)

The idea is sound.
What you would need is to have a set distance the leads would have to be apart.
Then you would need to measure a known ppm solution, say 2000 ppm then say 100 ppm, use these two reading to calculate a scale to follow.

Could work for a primative TDS meter.


----------

